Ask HN: Will machines ever feel emotion? - Kuro1
======
thedevindevops
Ever is a long time. It's likely they will have differing opinions, points of
view, preferences, they might even experience boredom to a degree. They will
certainly be able to recognise and display emotions but feel themselves? Not
for a long time I don't think unless they have an organic component or a
highly detailed simulated equivalent.

------
return0
there is no reason to think that we won't be able to add an emotional layer in
their neural networks. it already works in the brain

